# Disque dur externe détecté mais non monté



## Lucky Luk (13 Février 2010)

Salut 

J'ai un problème. 
MOn disque dur externe verbatim 320 go, qui marchait parfaitement jusqu'à hier, ne fonctionne plus aujourd'hui, probablement car je l'ai retiré violemment hier sans le vouloir. 
En le rebranchant, il n'apparaît plus dans le finder. dans l'utilitaire de disque, il apparait, mais il est impossible à monter, quand je clique rien ne se passe. 
D'autre part, j'ai tenté la vérification/réparation du disque, mais les deux s'interrompent avec un msg du type "erreur sous jacente le volume nécessite des réparations". 

Ca fait 3 heures que je cherche en vain une solution sur les forums. J'ai tout essayé, en téléchargeant Onyx, en redémarrant le Mac, en allant trifouiller dans l console pour tenter d'y accéder, rien à faire. Je précise aussi que je l'ai branché sur un PC windows vista, ou là il est reconnu normalement et je peux accéder aux fichiers. 

Comment faire puisque le disque en lui même ne semble pas mort, les données étant toujours lisibles sur PC, et le disque détecté par l'utilitaire de disques ? 


Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## twinworld (13 Février 2010)

ça m'est aussi déjà arrivé. Dans mon cas, j'ai eu la chance d'avoir un collègue sur Mac à côté, avec un OS plus récent (je vois que vous êtes sous Tiger) qui a pu le faire monter sur son ordi et réparer les autorisations et le disque.


----------



## Lucky Luk (13 Février 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris je n'ai pas d'autres solutions que de passer par un autre Mac pour le réparer ?


----------



## twinworld (13 Février 2010)

et encore, c'est pas dit que ça marche. Moi ça m'est arrivé une fois et j'ai pu faire comme ça. Peut-être qu'il y a un autre moyen. Mais vous avez fait tout ce que j'aurais aussi tenté par moi-même. Je ne sais que vous répondre d'autre


----------



## Moctezuma (22 Février 2010)

A cette adresse un logiciel et des infos concernant les démarches ainsi que le soft pour résoudre des problèmes de ce type. 

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_FR

ou alors d'autres  logiciels de récup. 
 -> gratuits:   
          Drive Rescue 
          Undelete 
          Pcinspector: 
->Les payants: 
        easy recovery pro: très cher. 

Bonne chance.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Février 2010)

Moctezuma a dit:


> A cette adresse un logiciel et des infos concernant les démarches ainsi que le soft pour résoudre des problèmes de ce type.
> 
> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_FR
> 
> ...



Avant de se lancer dans une récupération hasardeuse des données de ton DD, il faut déjà tenter de le réparer avec un utilitaire plus efficace que l'utilitaire de disques d'Apple.
DiscWarrior m'a sorti d'affaire bien des fois (je sais qu'il a des détracteurs), j'ai lu des critiques très élogieuses de DriveGenius. Je n'ai eu que des problèmes avec TechTools Pro.
Ces logiciels ne sont cependant pas donnés... Mais, à mon avis, avoir un utilitaire de ce type est indispensable.
Un dernier truc : 320 Go c'est un tout petit disque dur. Ça vaudrait vraiment le coup de faire des sauvegardes régulières, le prix des DD de cette capacité étant vraiment très abordable... et souvent inférieur à tous les logiciels qu'on t'as cité...


----------



## Moctezuma (22 Février 2010)

L´idée de base c'était trouver une solution qui ne coute pas des mille et des cents... 80 pour diskwarrior ou plus pour les autre (je suis pas allé voir ) me parait couteux si il existe des solutions qui fonctionnent et qui ne coutent rien.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ça m'est aussi déjà arrivé. Dans mon cas, j'ai eu la chance d'avoir un collègue sur Mac à côté, avec un OS plus récent (je vois que vous êtes sous Tiger) qui a pu le faire monter sur son ordi et réparer les autorisations et le disque.



bonjour twinworld

les autorisations/permissions > sur un disque *système* 

*****

Il est possible que ce soit le bridge (l'électronique du boitier) qui ait pris un coup. La solution pourrait être de sortir le disque de son boitier et le mettre dans un autre, ou via un cable usb-sata ou usb-ide suivant le modèle de disque dur


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Février 2010)

Moctezuma a dit:


> L´idée de base c'était trouver une solution qui ne coute pas des mille et des cents... 80 pour diskwarrior ou plus pour les autre (je suis pas allé voir ) me parait couteux si il existe des solutions qui fonctionnent et qui ne coutent rien.



Tu trouveras pas, crois moi.
Et ne te lances pas dans des manips hasardeuses (demonter le disque et tout ça...) avant d'avoir tout simplement réparé le directory avec un logiciel dédié...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ne te lances pas dans des manips hasardeuses (demonter le disque et tout ça...) avant d'avoir tout simplement réparé le directory avec un logiciel dédié...



La manip la moins hasardeuse restant le formatage du dit disque, suivi d'une restauration de la sauvegarde  ceci, pour l'avenir, bien sûr, la sauvegarde devant bien entendu intervenir avant l'incident !



			
				Moctezuma a dit:
			
		

> L´idée de base c'était trouver une solution qui ne coute pas des mille et des cents... 80 pour diskwarrior ou plus pour les autre (je suis pas allé voir ) me parait couteux si il existe des solutions qui fonctionnent et qui ne coutent rien.



Si une telle solution existait, alors Disk Warrior, Drive Genius ou TechTools Pro ne seraient certainement plus sur le marché. La sécurité a un prix, après, c'est à toi de voir si tes données valent ou non ce prix !


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La manip la moins hasardeuse restant le formatage du dit disque, suivi d'une restauration de la sauvegarde  ceci, pour l'avenir, bien sûr, la sauvegarde devant bien entendu intervenir avant l'incident !



Surtout pour des volumes de data aussi faibles que 320 Go...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Surtout pour des volumes de data aussi faibles que 320 Go...



Ça, c'est très relatif, tous Mac et toutes activités confondues (privées et professionnelles), et redondances non comprises (sauvegardes), je ne suis pas certain d'avoir 500 Go de données en tout (pour environ 2To de disques), pour pas mal de membres ici, 320 Go, ça reste un gros disque, mais bon gros disques ou petits disques, l'important, c'est la préservation des données, et ne pas sauvegarder, d'une manière ou d'une autre, ça expose à les perdre sans recours.

La bonne question, à propos d'un disque dur, ça n'est pas "va-t-il tomber en panne ?", mais bien "Quand tombera-t-il en panne ?" !


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La bonne question, à propos d'un disque dur, ça n'est pas "va-t-il tomber en panne ?", mais bien "Quand tombera-t-il en panne ?" !



Pour les Hitachi 2 To, j'ai la réponse : 2 jours. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h31 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est très relatif, tous Mac et toutes activités confondues (privées et professionnelles), et redondances non comprises (sauvegardes), je ne suis pas certain d'avoir 500 Go de données en tout (pour environ 2To de disques), pour pas mal de membres ici, 320 Go, ça reste un gros disque, mais bon gros disques ou petits disques, l'important, c'est la préservation des données, et ne pas sauvegarder, d'une manière ou d'une autre, ça expose à les perdre sans recours.



C'est vrai que j'ai l'habitude de ne faire qu'une unique sauvegarde, sans redondance. Mais j'ai un tel volume de données, qu'il faudrait que je loue un entrepôt (ma cave est pleine des vieux tricycles, berceaux, tables à langer de mes trois enfants : ma femme veut bien que je donne mes anciens ordinateurs, mais faut pas toucher à l'énorme poussette deux places des jumeaux qui ont quand même 6 ans...).
Là où je suis ahuri, c'est quand je vois des confrères libéraux pour lesquels le mot de "sauvegarde" ne veut rien dire (sauf pour leur compte en banque). Sous PC, en plus...

Sinon, merci de t'occuper si bien de mon vieux mac... Il n'y a pas de section "Donnez vos enfants" ou "Donner vos femmes", mais on peut en discuter en messagerie privée. Si tu es aussi soigneux avec eux qu'avec mon ancien mac, aucun soucis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Là où je suis ahuri, c'est quand je vois des confrères libéraux pour lesquels le mot de "sauvegarde" ne veut rien dire (sauf pour leur compte en banque). Sous PC, en plus...



Si tu savais  Bon, je vais pas critiquer non plus, hein, c'est une partie de mon gagne pain, mais je peux t'assurer qu'il n'y a pas que des "libéraux", qu'ils ne sont pas tous "sur PC", et que certains, même pour leur compte en banque


----------



## Pierrotlalune (8 Mars 2010)

Il se trouve que je viens de rencontrer quasiment le même problème que le collègue ci-dessus.
J'ai un DD externe LaCie de 250 Go, qui me suit vaillamment depuis 4 ans maintenant (aussi vieux que mon MacBook blanc).

En passant l'aspirateur, le surampérage a fait sauter le jus 3 fois en une minute. Pb : Itunes tournait (j'ai toute ma musique (gloups) sur mon DD externe) et le DD externe a redémarré trois fois en 1 minute sans finir le processus de démarrage à chaque fois.

Résultat : détecté par l'utilitaire de disque, mais pas par le Finder. Je lance une réparation du DD externe depuis "Utilitaire de disque" et celle-ci ne s'achève pas, lorsqu'elle tente une "Mise à jour des partitions de prise en charge du démarrage pour le volume, comme requis.".

L'utilitaire m'affiche le délicat et charmant message suivant "Utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. Sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vos fichiers sauvegardés."

Avant de tenter une récupération des données (et un formatage) existe t il une solution de manière à réinitialiser le processus de démarrage de la bête ?

Bien à vous et merci pour votre aide bien aimable,


----------

